# RIP Daisy



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2019)

Hi to all in the pet-box.  I had my best friend Daisy put to sleep this afternoon and I am absolutely heartbroken.  She was diagnosed with feline chronic kidney disease stage 4 last week after I noticed a bit of a change in her behaviour so it is all horribly sudden.  She hasn't been eating since she came out of the hospital last week, and at lunchtime today she had a seizure on my bed, so I took her to the vets and returned with tears streaming down my face and an empty carrier.  I will miss her so much.  She had some dental surgery in May and I declined a routine blood test.  I can't tell you how much I now regret that decision, as the CKD would have probably been picked up then and at an earlier stage.  I won't make this mistake again but I thought as she was only 11 I didn't have to start worrying about that sort of thing yet.  Can everyone give their pets an extra hug from me - I can't believe I won't get to hug Daisy again.  RIP Daisy, my bestest bud in the world.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 September 2019)

oh, I am so sorry-what a lovely cat! awful shock for you x


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			oh, I am so sorry-what a lovely cat! awful shock for you x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MoC, she was an absolute dude. That's my favourite photo of her because she just looks so goofy.


----------



## Shady (30 September 2019)

Becky love, I am so sorry. xxxxx
Daisy was a beautiful cat and I absolutely know you are a crazy cat lady like me so she would have had the happiest of lives .
I know it is no consolation but with kidney decline it is often kinder if they go quickly. 
RIP beautiful Daisy. Sending you the warmest of hugs BeckyF. xxx


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2019)

Shady said:



			Becky love, I am so sorry. xxxxx
Daisy was a beautiful cat and I absolutely know you are a crazy cat lady like me so she would have had the happiest of lives .
I know it is no consolation but with kidney decline it is often kinder if they go quickly.
RIP beautiful Daisy. Sending you the warmest of hugs BeckyF. xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Shady, I loved her so much I couldn't expect her to have more seizures and waste away.


----------



## Lindylouanne (30 September 2019)

I'm so sorry, 11 is no age at all. She was beautiful and I love her little white paddy paws. Please don't feel guilty about not having her tested kidney disease in cats can be very sudden and without warning. RIP Daisy xx


----------



## fiwen30 (30 September 2019)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful cat, she was so lucky to have you.

I lost one of my own to kidney failure, please donâ€™t beat yourself up about not detecting it sooner - itâ€™s an awful thing to try and battle, and in hindsight I wish Iâ€™d been brave enough to let my Oscar go sooner.

Sending you gentle hugs.xxx


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2019)

Lindylouanne said:



			I'm so sorry, 11 is no age at all. She was beautiful and I love her little white paddy paws. Please don't feel guilty about not having her tested kidney disease in cats can be very sudden and without warning. RIP Daisy xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I will miss Daisy Duke in her wee little boots.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2019)

fiwen30 said:



			I am so, so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful cat, she was so lucky to have you.

I lost one of my own to kidney failure, please donâ€™t beat yourself up about not detecting it sooner - itâ€™s an awful thing to try and battle, and in hindsight I wish Iâ€™d been brave enough to let my Oscar go sooner.

Sending you gentle hugs.xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, and sorry to hear about Oscar.


----------



## scats (30 September 2019)

Iâ€™m so sorry to hear about your beautiful cat.  My cats are the most important things in the world to me (donâ€™t tell the dogs and horses!) so I totally understand how devastated you must be feeling xx


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2019)

scats said:



			Iâ€™m so sorry to hear about your beautiful cat.  My cats are the most important things in the world to me (donâ€™t tell the dogs and horses!) so I totally understand how devastated you must be feeling xx
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Scats x


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 September 2019)

so sorry,  she was beautiful but even if you had her tested earlier it may not have shown up , at least she wasnt suffering for long and you were with her at the end.hugs xxx


----------



## Rumtytum (30 September 2019)

Feel so sorry for you, RIP Daisy a truly beautiful cat. Sounds like you had a wonderful life together and you were with her at the end, thatâ€™s worth so much. Itâ€™s devastating, I know.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 September 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss but my colleague had almost exactly the same experience last week, with her cat, who was a few years older than Daisy but she noticed that she was drinking more than normal, made an appt for the next day and her cat was extremely lethargic by the following morning when it was time for the appt.  The vet recommended pts with CKC, so that is what she did.  Kidney problems can come on very quickly.

Daisy had absolutely gorgeous eyes.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2019)

You can see her character in that photo. So sorry you lost her.

.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2019)

Thanks everyone above.  I know many of you will have gone through this as well so you know how it feels.  I think I'm numb at the moment and am trying to keep my mind focussed on the telly because otherwise I'll be in floods.  Waking up tomorrow is going to be horrible, and then going back to work on Wednesday - well coming home from work - will be the next biggie.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2019)

You're a lovely lot, all your kind words mean so much.  Thank you xxx


----------



## Mrs B (30 September 2019)

So, so sorry ... Now, that is one gorgeous picture of a beautiful little monkey! 

Please don't beat yourself up about the blood test, though. It might well have made no difference and just stressed and worried you ... and  she wouldn't have known why you were stressed and sad. 

It sounds like 11 years being loved by you was worth many lifetimes of another existence.

 Sleep well Daisy and be kind to yourself, BeckyF X


----------



## Barton Bounty (30 September 2019)

She is the cutest cat i have ever seen ðŸ¥°ðŸ¥° so sorry your suffering, she looks adorable


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2019)

Thank you very much for the lovely words, it's helping.  I'll miss her terribly.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 September 2019)

I love snow shoes on pussy cats. So sorry that you have had to say goodbye to a wonderful friend. 

I left my carrier at the vets to collect later. I couldn't face taking home an empty one and it would have been difficult to tell the kids why I had it in the car before I had chance to tell them.

Sleep tight Daisy. Hugs to you too BF.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 September 2019)

So sorry to hear about your lovely little Daisy she looks a bit like my little girl who I lost to kidney disease this time last year. Love the way shes got her front paws tucked up mine used to do that too its very sweet.
While we did the tablets etc they do suddenly decline it is a horrible disease as when it becomes advanced they develop other complications, she had a bad night and my mum decided she couldn't let her go through that again she she got PTS they day I came back off holiday safe to say everyone was sobbing saying goodbye to her myself included as she had an evening appointment so I was back in time to see her.

As my parents would always say when I had child hood pets pts at least animals you can offer them that final act of kindness humans you have to watch suffer

When you feel ready that would be a lovely photo to have framed or made into a canvas


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2019)

Sorry to hear about your furry-faces PF and Crazy Cat Lady.  Hugs all round.


----------



## Blanche (1 October 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP Daisy. One of my cats has just been diagnosed with lymphoma at 11 and won't be around much longer. No age is it.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (1 October 2019)

Blanche said:



			I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP Daisy. One of my cats has just been diagnosed with lymphoma at 11 and won't be around much longer. No age is it.
		
Click to expand...

Aw Blanche that's really sad, I'm really sorry to hear that.  You're right it's no age, I thought I would have a few more happy years with my Daisy.  Give yours all the cuddles and treats that you have.


----------



## ihatework (1 October 2019)

What a gorgeous kitty, RIP Daisy cat, itâ€™s always such a shock when they go young and quick


----------



## Bearsmum (1 October 2019)

What  cutie, sorry for your loss, look after yourself now & RIP Daisy


----------



## BeckyFlowers (1 October 2019)

Thanks both.  I've ordered some of my favourite photos of her to be printed and I'm going to make a nice feature photo display for the wall.


----------

